# somewhat bigger



## n brown (Jan 18, 2013)

as i'm stuck in anyway
and a couple for luck


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 18, 2013)

I detest talented sods


----------



## daisymini (Jan 18, 2013)

Love looking at your pics of your conversions...gives me loads of inspiration and Jealousy!!!!:wacko:


----------



## Beemer (Jan 18, 2013)

daisymini said:


> Love looking at your pics of your conversions...gives me loads of inspiration and Jealousy!!!!:wacko:



Me too... but one day I will have the time and money to do one or two, as I have heard that once you get the bug, you will never be satisfied with your original set up and continue to improve the layouts.!!!!!


----------



## ellisboy (Jan 18, 2013)

Loverly workmanship Chap! I love it.


----------



## lotusanne (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow!  And flipping heck... how many have you done?  And where are they all now?  I really like your style:wave:


----------



## rach82 (Jan 18, 2013)

Amazing!!


----------



## yorkslass (Jan 18, 2013)

could really do with that log burner at the moment, save a fortune in gas.


----------



## GRWXJR (Jan 22, 2013)

*Oh dear......*

Phew.  I shouldn't have put up any pics of my poor ole LDV  - poor old Sully is suffering mightily by comparison with stuff like this (and many others).

When people are doing conversions as good as stuff I'm seeing on this site, no wonder they don't feel the need to fork out on a coachbuilt!  :bow:


----------



## Deadsfo (Feb 6, 2013)

n brown said:


> as i'm stuck in anywayView attachment 11020View attachment 11019View attachment 11018View attachment 11017View attachment 11022View attachment 11023View attachment 11024and a couple for luck



is that a motor home or a yuppie flat!! and whats that vehicle you used


----------



## phillybarbour (Feb 7, 2013)

Great work to be very proud off.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 7, 2013)

n brown: clever bugha


----------



## Tbear (Feb 7, 2013)

Well done. Cracking design. When are you starting the next one

Richard


----------



## n brown (Feb 7, 2013)

that was an old bedford library that i did for a mate,he bought it fitted out and there was no room in there at all and badly done.i got a bit carried away and ripped the lot out.best thing to do usually


----------



## shawbags (Jan 18, 2014)

n brown said:


> as i'm stuck in anywayView attachment 11020View attachment 11019View attachment 11018View attachment 11017View attachment 11022View attachment 11023View attachment 11024and a couple for luck



Your a talented man Mr Brown , very nice conversions .


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 18, 2014)

very good job mr brown ,would you like to finish mine,im doing same bought mine from chap how made a rollocs & i ripped it all out ,starting from floor up.love your skilled work.


----------



## n brown (Jan 18, 2014)

ta for the comments ! what van you got Trev ?


----------



## invalid (Jan 18, 2014)

Great job, the only down side is you can’t get away with saying to the other half, that you’re not up to putting in a new kitchen.


----------



## kenspain (Jan 18, 2014)

n brown said:


> as i'm stuck in anywayView attachment 11020View attachment 11019View attachment 11018View attachment 11017View attachment 11022View attachment 11023View attachment 11024and a couple for luck



I dont think your a miserable old Git Mr B I think you are a very clever miserable old Git.    

What a great job you have done there. like that a lot  :wave:  I9 deg and sunny


----------



## invalid (Jan 18, 2014)

kenspain said:


> I dont think your a miserable old Git Mr B I think you are a very clever miserable old Git.
> 
> What a great job you have done there. like that a lot  :wave:  I9 deg and sunny



See how much you can get done, when the sun isn’t shinning.


----------



## n brown (Jan 18, 2014)

kenspain said:


> I dont think your a miserable old Git Mr B I think you are a very clever miserable old Git.
> 
> What a great job you have done there. like that a lot  :wave:  I9 deg and sunny


 ta for the weather report Ken !been having sleepless nights worrying you might get too much rain !


----------



## bru (Jan 18, 2014)

very nice


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 27, 2014)

n brown said:


> ta for the comments ! what van you got Trev ?



hi my van is a aveco 59 c 12 ex lib bus year 2000,sory for being late on thread


----------



## n brown (Jan 27, 2014)

ah I remember it now,you've put those pics up before .nice size,i like libraries


----------

